# Holiday advice deposit paid more due soon



## Frank (8 Jun 2020)

Wife and I were due to do a cruise in September booked with Sunway

2 thing have occurred since we booked.

1. Covid 

2. Baby Frank due in October so wife won't be able to fly to departure port.  

Have travel insurance.with multitrip

Do I have to pay the balance to keep up my end of the contract only to have to claim from insurance?
Or do I cancel no and claim for deposit?


----------



## Slim (8 Jun 2020)

Frank. It seems most unlikely that your cruise could go ahead. Contact Sunway and ask what the situation is regarding final payment.  In our case they extended the final payment date and then the holiday was cancelled.  You will need to go through this process before making a claim on your travel insurance. Congratulations on your expected arrival. Your travel insurance may have a clause about that. Slim


----------



## Leo (9 Jun 2020)

With travel starting to open up again and international restrictions being lifted, there is a chance a September cruise might go ahead, even if it's just so the operator doesn't have to refund everyone. On a policy doc I have here, pregnancy isn't covered as a reason for cancellation unless there's an injury or illness, but cover may vary. COVID-19 is only covered for cancellations where the DFA have a travel advisory in place. 

If you don't meet your obligations, then you will have terminated the contract. As Slim says, contact the operator to see if there are cancellation or postponement options in place, and decide what to do from there. 

Congrats on the pending arrival!


----------



## Frank (9 Jun 2020)

thanks both


----------



## Frank (20 Jun 2020)

Great news the cruise got deferred so we are grand. We can put the ryanair flights off 

Cruise want to give us 125% credit, but not sure about cruising with a bambino 

Happy days.


----------

